# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the month February 2012

## John Clare

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of the month for February 2012! Please only enter a photo you own! Please also tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo. Artwork is not considered a photograph, even if it is prepared from a photo - please no collages or modifications from the original photo beyond overall color/contrast correction, sharpness, basic touch-ups (e.g. dust removal), etc.

Good luck!

----------


## BlueisallIneed

My White's Tree Frog Hetfield, 15+ years old this past November!  :Smile:

----------


## Poly

> My White's Tree Frog Hetfield, 15+ years old this past November!


Wow, how cute!  :Big Grin:

----------


## En333

> My White's Tree Frog Hetfield, 15+ years old this past November!


That's got my vote! He's smiling for the camera too! Haha so cute

----------


## Mr Moose

Banjo (l) and his brother Matilda (r) who I photographed after they sauntered in after a night at the pub.

----------


## Shanny

This is my Bitty on 12/16/11.....


He was checking out his new baby tank mate, Mint, because it was his first night in the big terrarium.

----------


## BlueisallIneed

Aw thanks guys!!!  :Smile:  ya hes my babyyyyy  :Big Grin:

----------


## En333

> Banjo (l) and his brother Matilda (r) who I photographed after they sauntered in after a night at the pub.


It's like and my brother haha

----------


## Heather

@ Blueisallineed, he is adorable!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Niels D

My M. klappenbachi juveniles. Thought this foto was "cute".

----------


## Don

*Agalychnis callidryas*

----------


## Poly

> My M. klappenbachi juveniles. Thought this foto was "cute".


Aww how cute! I love walking toads!  :Big Grin:

----------


## MeTree

Pacman Frog - _Ceratophrys cranwelli_

My little Cody.  :Big Grin:

----------


## mh530

My green tree frog...

(click on it to make bigger)

----------


## En333

> My green tree frog...
> 
> (click on it to make bigger)


That's an awesome pic!

----------


## BlueisallIneed

I can't take it!! They are all so cute!!!!! Little babies  :Big Grin:  hahaha

----------


## Don

You all know that the photos you view here are only get get you more addicted and buy more tanks and frogs... right?  :-)

----------


## Shanny

Yes, I know that's right lol!


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=44.926721,-93.081203

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> you all know that the photos you view here are only get get you more addicted and buy more tanks and frogs... Right?  :-)


true story!!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Well, this is the first time I've actually entered photo of the month. This is an old photo, but I guess that's ok. This was actually the very first photo I took of Loki, but it is still one of my favorites.

Green Ceratophrys Cranwelli



This dummy (me, haha) still hasn't figured out how to post the pictures bigger than thumbnails. I've tried following the steps on the forum workings, but no luck there. What am I doing wrong? Thanks!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Banjo (l) and his brother Matilda (r) who I photographed after they sauntered in after a night at the pub.


Awesome! I can just picture them croaking pub songs. Lol!

----------


## mh530

> That's an awesome pic!


Thanks....That's Bingo! She's my favorite frog... :Smile:  I can get some really cute pictures of her!

----------


## Kristen

> This dummy (me, haha) still hasn't figured out how to post the pictures bigger than thumbnails. I've tried following the steps on the forum workings, but no luck there. What am I doing wrong? Thanks!


If you click on the pic you just posted it becomes bigger  :Smile:

----------


## Spedly4life

My fantasy Pacman frog Ceratophrys Cornuta x Cranwelli.

----------


## wesleybrouwer

Some wonderful pictures already  :Smile: 
Think i'll add a male reinwardtii to it

----------


## Shanny

Dang I wish I had a bomb camera to take photos with! Bahahaha!!!!!


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=44.926746,-93.081139

----------


## wesleybrouwer

> Dang I wish I had a bomb camera to take photos with! Bahahaha!!!!!
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps



Nowadays most compact camera's do a great job.
Some of my pictures were made using a €100 camera (±130Usd)
Most i made with a newer compact camera, Panasonic Lumix DMC FX-150.
So making a nice picture doesn't require high end camera's anymore,
it's now in the reach of most people i guess,
just don't use a phone camera, they are nice, but most pictures taken with them aren't looking to brilliant.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Pacman Frog - _Ceratophrys cranwelli_
> 
> My little Cody.


Somebody's gotten big Lol!

----------


## Autumn

Man, so many great entries already  :Big Grin: !! I like em' all haha!

Here is my entry...it's of my 3 male Wood frogs (Rana sylvatica) hanging out together  :Smile: . (I tried to make it bigger, but I can't for some reason :P)

----------


## Spedly4life

> Nowadays most compact camera's do a great job.
> Some of my pictures were made using a €100 camera (±130Usd)
> Most i made with a newer compact camera, Panasonic Lumix DMC FX-150.
> So making a nice picture doesn't require high end camera's anymore,
> it's now in the reach of most people i guess,
> just don't use a phone camera, they are nice, but most pictures taken with them aren't looking to brilliant.


I use my phone to take all the pics of my frog, they turn out great if you ask me.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jess

My Green and Gold Bell Frog (Litoria Aurea), Rosencrantz  :Smile:

----------


## ThatCurlyTop

Can anyone enter for photo of the month?

----------


## MeTree

> Somebody's gotten big Lol!


Yeah, everytime he comes all the way out of his burrow my family all gathers around and talks about how much bigger he has gotten. He is growing so fast, I am really hoping "he" doesn't turn out to be a "she" LOL!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jess

Yes Becky...but you're just allowed 1 pic a month  :Smile:

----------


## Niels D

I really like this topic and really love those pics. There are too much frogs that are on my "list" and I've got the same problem with newts and salamanders. Sigh..

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Yeah, everytime he comes all the way out of his burrow my family all gathers around and talks about how much bigger he has gotten. He is growing so fast, I am really hoping "he" doesn't turn out to be a "she" LOL!


Well, Grif turned out to be a girl. She doesn't seem to have to much stigma about having a boys name. Lol! I'm sure Cody won't either. It's not like you'll love him any less if "he" turns out to be "she."  :Big Grin:

----------


## ThatCurlyTop

> Yes Becky...but you're just allowed 1 pic a month


Yay!  :Big Grin:

----------


## MeTree

> Well, Grif turned out to be a girl. She doesn't seem to have to much stigma about having a boys name. Lol! I'm sure Cody won't either. It's not like you'll love him any less if "he" turns out to be "she."


Oh really? Didn't know that Grif the Great was a girl LOL! I'm fine with a girl pac, but I'd have to change his name, and I've gotten attached to the name Cody.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jess

Just change the spelling  :Smile: .  Codee or Khodee are a bit more girly  :Big Grin:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Oh really? Didn't know that Grif the Great was a girl LOL! I'm fine with a girl pac, but I'd have to change his name, and I've gotten attached to the name Cody.


Loki on the other hand I'm pretty positive that he is a he. I've heard him do half hearted calls that just sound like little shy chirps. Almost like he is unsure of himself Lol! :Big Grin:  I'm really glad to hear him try though :Smile:

----------


## ian 1983

Hello everyone!!
We're new here and this is a good way to celebrate it.
Here's Pixie, (a pixie frog who is looking for some partner called Dixie XD), taking a warm bath and saying ye-lo!

----------


## ThatCurlyTop

> Just change the spelling .  Codee or Khodee are a bit more girly


or Kodi.

Say, when is the cutoff for submitting pictures? I have yet to pick a favorite.

----------


## Whistly

Jabba my Green and Golden Bell Frog Litoria Aurea

----------


## Malice

Hello, 

Closeup of my red eyed tree frog, I think it turned out great!

----------


## dendromad

Frog Porn anyone? Caught my red eyes in the act!

----------


## ThatCurlyTop

> Frog Porn anyone? Caught my red eyes in the act!


PFFT! Hahaha.

----------


## Gail

I call this one "kiss me baby".  They are Cope's Grey Tree Frog, we saw and heard the male call all summer long.

----------


## Martin

Never give up, never surrender! So here I go again, with another _agalychnis callidryas_ contribution!

----------


## ThatCurlyTop

Stickyfeet is on the prowl...

----------


## Dehumaneyez

Steve !!

----------


## frogmandan



----------


## Pandora3d

Picture 1 of 12 from the Gang

*snuggles*

----------


## Kristen87

Well this is taken on my iPhone so isn't awesome quality but I'll throw it in anyway  :Big Grin:  
This is Miss Turtle, my white's tree frog. It looks like she's having a drink from the waterfall hehe.

----------


## mh530

Dehumaneyez~

That Is an awesome picture!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Dehumaneyez

thanks for the likes people, that is really very kind of you all. Steve is a real champion, he is my first frog and I love him dearly. he's quite the personality, as soon as I put the Heavy Metal on or start playing the guitar he croaks along with the tunes lol, he is Metal through and through the little bugger he he he

----------


## Dehumaneyez

thanks very much mh530, your pics are also very cute  :Wink:

----------


## BlueisallIneed

All great pics!!!!

----------


## heyjude2200

Steve is SO cute!! I fell in love at first sight!

----------



----------


## Dehumaneyez

Thanks very much for your kind comment heyjude2200  :Smile:

----------


## Poly

My female Malaysian Painted Frog, Bobber, warming up after a soak.  :Smile:

----------


## myke66

My baby green tree frog Freddy  :Smile:

----------


## heyjude2200

So cute!!!!!

----------


## Regina Steiner

Opal approves of the new digs!

----------


## Katieasaur

My beautiful Bella

----------


## Kristen87

> My beautiful Bella


Ohh love this one!!! Beautiful shot  :Smile:

----------

Katieasaur

----------


## Katieasaur

thankies  :Big Grin:

----------


## heyjude2200

Reg!  I love Opal!  There is definitely a tree frog in my future.

----------



----------


## Regina Steiner

> My beautiful Bella


THIS is a very cool pic!

----------

Katieasaur

----------


## Heather

Love the picture of Bella!

----------

Katieasaur

----------


## Heather

Ah, why not... Just for fun, here's my princess, Stickers  :Smile:

----------


## mim

why not. its worth a shot. this is one of the very few decent phots i managed to catch of my frogs, this is willow!

----------


## S13

Bella looks AWESOME!  :Big Grin: 

Since photography is sort of a small little hobby I recently got into, I guess I'll be participating every month  :Smile: 

This month I'll choose this photo of Burn (agalychnis callidryas) I got eyeing down the sitting ducks (crickets) in his glass bowl.  :Smile:

----------

Katieasaur

----------


## Lynn

Wow , So many great photos!!!!
This is going to be very difficult to vote for !

----------

